# New Problem



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I will soon be starting a new job soon, and it is approx 60 miles from my home. I had a "lightbulb moment," and realized if I had to walk home for whatever SHTF scenrio happens it would take me almost two days. I am asking for any and all information and advice. I am probably "asking for it" be saying that (LOL), but I truly had a "freak out" moment during my lightbulb. :gaah: PLEASE HELP!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Buy good walking shoes.


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe buy a "yard sale" bike and stash it at work


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You could buy a cheap bike and keep it in the trunk of your car. You should be able to bike ride at 10 or 15 miles per hour.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

So most of your bug out bag will now be in your vehicle.

The crucial thing is going to be getting to know someone who may be along the route you will be taking. This will take some time, but I think it would be good to do. Someone in the family? Friend of a friend? A new co worker ...Etc...get what I mean? 

Check out off sides, get familiar with all the areas along your route. Specifically water locations and good hiding locations.

My husband is about 35 miles away, he won't carry a bob, but he has numerous friends in the area. I can't make him but....

You are being wise to think this out. 

Congrat on new job!


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

DJgang said:


> So most of your bug out bag will now be in your vehicle.
> 
> The crucial thing is going to be getting to know someone who may be along the route you will be taking. This will take some time, but I think it would be good to do. Someone in the family? Friend of a friend? A new co worker ...Etc...get what I mean?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congratz..

I am planning on finding alternate routes home and going to check into other locations. I know that the place I will be working in along two major highways; one of which is an interstate. This is why I am so concerned. I am just trying to get a head start on trying to find answers to all the questions before the scenrio actually happens, if it happens.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I agree about getting a bike and keeping it at your new job or in your trunk. I would also keep a Get Home Bag in your vehicle and I would make sure you have an appropriate change of clothes in your vehicle. If you have your CHL, keep a weapon with you. I wouldn't want to be on foot without one. 

I would not let the possibility of something happening keep you from taking the job. With the way the economy is, count your blessings that you have one!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I also have a long commute to work. Here's some things I do:

Keep a get home bag at work (locker or desk drawer) and a bug out bag in the vehicle.

I have a prepper coworker who lives a 10 minute drive from work. I have a rubbermaid box of supplies at their house. This will even be useful in case of storms or snowstorms, so I can crash there and still make it to work the next day.

I have 2 bicycles and a few camping supplies for me in a small storage unit in between work and their house (really close to work) in case we are on foot.

My family knows my regular route and all alternate routes I usually take, as well as what to do if and when it's hard for me to get home. My kids could be with one of 3 family members while I work, so they have supplies at all 3 locations. 

Close coworkers and friends whose homes are along the way are mentally marked on my routes in case I need to stop for injuries, trees down on roads, etc. They also know they can stop at our house if they live further out or are just out and about away from home when a disaster happens.

I'll be following this thread for more suggestions.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I agree about getting a bike and keeping it at your new job or in your trunk. I would also keep a Get Home Bag in your vehicle and I would make sure you have an appropriate change of clothes in your vehicle. If you have your CHL, keep a weapon with you. I wouldn't want to be on foot without one.
> 
> I would not let the possibility of something happening keep you from taking the job. With the way the economy is, count your blessings that you have one!


Not taking the job is not an option, and thank God I do have a job.lol

I am actually taking a CHL class pretty soon, and will be purchasing a weapon to carry with me at all times. My family has actually been after me to do this for a while. I will have to check out the facility to see about leaving a bike there, I do not think I would be able to carry one in my vehicle at all times.

I have a bug out bag but I am having to rethink what is in it, and adding if need be.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Marine stores sell folding bikes, Dahon or Montague, you can keep it in your trunk. Where do you live? mountains, desert, Cosmopolitan area or sparsely populated? Can you keep a small motorcycle or a snow mobile somewhere if needed for a season?


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Do you live in the city,suburbs, or country ?


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be working in a large populated area off a major interstate. There is very little chance of ice and snow during the winter, and pretty flat for the most part. However, it does rain a lot in this area during the winter.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Be the duck. Water is not going to hurt you unless it is combined with cold. On the other hand, everyone else will be inside or stuck in traffic. Ever see a hurricane cluster f*&C& I mean evacuation?


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Like New York or Chicago type environment?


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

No not at all as big as NY or Chicago. It's about 50,000-75,000 people living in the area. There is an airforce base within a 15 miles radius of the city.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Whay i meant is, is it a city environment? If it is, get a lightweight rode bike. BUT if you need to go off road then get a very lightweight mountain bike, if you need to do both it would probably be best to get a crossover/commuter/hybrid. Which bike you get also depends on what vehicle you have.


----------



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

I keep a bug out / get home bag close / in vehicle at all times, and I have a bike, nothing fancy, but sure beats walking a long distance. and a heck of a lot faster, depending on the SHTF scenario, a bike is good to get you through neighborhoods, cause you are through there before most have time to react. If it gets that bad. I would think the first couple of days on a SHTF scenario, would not be total chaos, a lot of stunned poeple, and not hungry.....yet...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Put together a bag that will sustain you for at least two days of travel. Food, water, some clothes, something to improvise a shelter, and you should more or less be covered, especially if cold weather isn't an issue.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

JerryMac said:


> I keep a bug out / get home bag close / in vehicle at all times, and I have a bike, nothing fancy, but sure beats walking a long distance. and a heck of a lot faster, depending on the SHTF scenario, a bike is good to get you through neighborhoods, cause you are through there before most have time to react. If it gets that bad. I would think the first couple of days on a SHTF scenario, would not be total chaos, a lot of stunned poeple, and not hungry.....yet...


I am not sure if carrying a bike with me is an option, unless I am able to find one that folds. However, I do agree that most will be stunned and hopefully I will be able to get out of the city before the actual chaos starts. I liked the suggestion eariler about a storage shed near the office where I will be working that would store extra things and a bike.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

There are foldable bikes....


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> There are foldable bikes....


Someone suggested it earlier, and I am interested, just need to find one. I never really thought abt one before tonite. I will research and see if I can find out where to purchase one near here. Hopefully will be able to so I don't have to pay for shipping.....


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> Someone suggested it earlier, and I am interested, just need to find one. I never really thought abt one before tonite. I will research and see if I can find out where to purchase one near here. Hopefully will be able to so I don't have to pay for shipping.....


Look up the Monage paratrooper


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Heres the link to the website.

http://www.montaguebikes.com/


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Heres the link to the website.
> 
> http://www.montaguebikes.com/


Thank you for the info.... I checked them out earlier and as of right now I think they are a little out of my price range, and will have to take the time to save the money for it. This is defintely in my "wish list."


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Plan to get out and home fast but also plan for the long slow walk. Look for out of the box routes. I have a major powerline right of way from the town I work in to the town I live in. also make sure the homestead can go that long without you.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

TheRiver said:


> Plan to get out and home fast but also plan for the long slow walk. Look for out of the box routes. I have a major powerline right of way from the town I work in to the town I live in. also make sure the homestead can go that long without you.


Thank God, there are others in my life that can hold down the fort so to speak. I am working together with them too to help figure out a plan to get me home as quick and safe as possible.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to thank everyone who has taken their time to answer my questions. I have gotten a lot of good advice, and keep it coming  I will be taking all of it to heart. As I said before in my original post, it was a huge freak out moment for me, and felt like I needed to share with others that would understand my position. Thanks again. :2thumb:


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> Thank you for the info.... I checked them out earlier and as of right now I think they are a little out of my price range, and will have to take the time to save the money for it. This is defintely in my "wish list."


Same for me, they've been in my things to buy list for years, but ive never actually tried to save up for one. Haha over priced if you ask me.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Walking on roads is much easier and faster than overland travel. Also the chance of hitching a ride. Only down side is the possible security risk.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The bike is a good idea but I would start riding one now for practice if you plan on making 60 miles in 2-3 days. Just moved close to everything I do and started riding a bike everywhere. Kicked my butt for the first couple days. Make sure and get a comfortable seat. Made that mistake and paid for it. All I can suggest is back up plans upon back up plans and practice. Road route, side road route, overland route. One good for bike and hoofin it or either. All plans are situational dependent. Take a Sat and arrange to get picked up half way then start from work and try to make it half way in a day. Good practice. Congrats on the job.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a pretty long commute to my job smack in the middle of downtown. I keep a bob in my car with 3 days worth of food, changes of clothes, good hiking shoes, etc. I also have an entire case of bottled water back there that I can fill up the water bladder in my bob as well as grab the bottles to take with me. I have a second natural gas tank in my trunk, so space is pretty limited.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a 6 speed folding bike, new for under $200... http://www.citizenbike.com/catalog.asp Scroll down to find it... I would put that in trunk with a BOB/GHB and keep a good pair of boots and a couple pairs of socks there too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

iceeyes said:


> I am planning on finding alternate routes home and going to check into other locations.


Get a bicycle... does not have to "fold" but make *sure* you have tools to put the wheels, seat and handlebars back on!!

It's just me... but I would also make sure you could have something like this stashed with it. It will make the distance 1000% shorter.

80cc 2 Cycle Engine Moto Kit Motorized Bicycle Bike
http://www.ebay.com/itm/80cc-2-Cycle-Engine-Moto-Kit-Motorized-Bicycle-Bike-/180880332173


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

The only reason i suggested a foldable bike is if you have a car, its easier to haul around.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> Buy good walking shoes.


Super important. Take good care of your feet and they will take good care of you. I'd suggest having a light pair of sneakers, and hiking boots in your vehicle. Along with wool socks, and walking socks. (Old link, but giving you an idea) Make sure you break in the sneakers and boots, or you'll have some nice ole blisters before the first day is through.

Take care of your toenails too! Make sure they are properly cut or filed down. Ingrown toenails suck and can get infected. :O


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I wanted to thank everyone again for their input and sry abt spelling and grammar errors, replying from phone. I went looking around the new place of employment and found a self storage facility and the state police office both within a half mile of office.  anyway thanks again.


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Right now I work about 50 Kms from my homestead/retreat so always have a bag with me packed iwth 4 or 5 days of food and other get home/BO articles and as I am Canadian Military I am wearing bugout appropriate footwear and clothing. However I am probably retiring and going to work in a oil patch camp job on a rotational fly in fly out job soon. That will put me approx 5000 kms away part of every month. Definately going to be requiring a rethink of technique and equipment.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*And If*



LincTex said:


> Get a bicycle... does not have to "fold" but make *sure* you have tools to put the wheels, seat and handlebars back on!!
> 
> It's just me... but I would also make sure you could have something like this stashed with it. It will make the distance 1000% shorter.
> 
> ...


And if you can't afford the motor, you can use a card from a standard pack of playing cards and a clothes pin to make it sound like you have a motor!

:2thumb:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow Willysman! You really are going to have a hard yoke getting to your BOL! If flying is still am option, then you've got it made, but any other mode of transportation...a lot of thinking. Possibly setting up secret stashes on your way, but that's a lot of secret stashes and more probability someone will fine one or more of them or they get raided by animals. Also, what about weapons...having to walk cross-country that far will leave you very vulnerable!


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Luckily I have family or friends from my time in the army scattered all along my probable routes so there is a good chance of being able to cache supplies. Plus once I am sorted out up there I can find a storage locker local to me and stash a cheap but reliable BOV (dual sport motorcycle) and a couple of weapons and gear. As for flying that would be great but obviously not something to count on as well I have the ability to keep one in the air and level in the right general direction myself getting it into the air and then down again safely would be a challenge. Though for the landing I used to be airborne so that is an option LOL.


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I got that job I posted about in an earlier post. I have put in my retirement papers from the Canadian Army and after serving over 20 years all over the place am going to be a civilian again. This job will definately help me to increase our preps and allow us to pay off our small farm here very quickly. But I am going to have to really ramp up my get home plan and equipment. It is going to be interesting.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats Willysman! Good luck in your new endeavors!


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratz!!!


----------

